# The triggers of SHTF



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Many of us have asked what would trigger you to execute your SHTF plans. So I have come up with this these two ideas.

Scenario 1: In case of an EMP waiting two weeks, I believe that if after two weeks you have not seen any type of air travel that would be an indication that the event was not local to your location seeing as usually after a disaster aid is sent in to the disaster area.

Scenario 2: In case of an economic collapse if you start seeing the price of goods sky rocket and your income decrease that to me would be a big indicator.

Scenario 3: Invasion...honestly that is on the individual but if you start seeing nothing but casualties on our side and start seeing enemy vehicles patrolling down main street.

Anybody got any others?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Food stamp cards fail. That would lead to riots in every big city in the country and martial law.

Bank holiday. All banks are closed. Debit cards don't work. Credit cards don't work.

The government shuts down the internet.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Depends a lot on where you live. If like me, living on solar, way way out in the woods, I may not see any of those signs for weeks. IF you live in the city, it would be much sooner, like when your water faucet quits, toilets back up, elec. down, fights in the streets involving guns etc. Fires not going away. Bullets coming through your windows. All kinds of things can be your wake up call.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

IMO, chances for EMP SHTF are too slim, as even a nuclear event will only impact a small area

Financial is too obvious.

I've always said it's going to be a black swan event.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

PartDeux, "come and take them" what? What are they coming to take?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

kejmack said:


> PartDeux, "come and take them" what? What are they coming to take?


Not a damn thing


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Bravo_12v:

S1: Air travel would still grounded after 2 weeks. After 9-11 it was grounded longer and that wasn't EMP. Are you seeing rescuers who still look they came from the 21st century? If you see the guard and non local politicians giving speeches on the other hand, its probably local.

S2: Might just be a sign your in the wrong job, pay attention to the neighbors. But you got to go survival to live do it. Maybe you can rejoin the mainstream later. 

S3: Could just be your in an area that's losing. Armies can be losing on every front but one. Now that said I would be gone when the hostile tank rolls down the street. 


Personnaly I say when i think it's serious. I'm not going to go crazy every time something goes a little wrong. it's got to make me think it's not temporary or something I have to move on now to survive.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

If it’s some sort of financial event that shuts down government, then I would think most communications would be taken over by the Federal Government. That would be scary and ring my bell.

I just don’t see anyone trying some sort of EMP attack. Not saying it couldn’t happen, but I don’t think it likely. Just too much chance for major retribution.

Not sure what Black Swan event could happen at this point that has not been speculated on…

My antenna has been tingling for months. Too much stuff going on in the world and here not to sense that something is terribly wrong.

JMWAG

Jimmy


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Jimmy,

My spider senses are ringing extremely loud. I seem to have what is almost a sixth sense on things like this, but, and this is really important BUT, it usually goes off 3-5 years early.

1979, I started working on my engineering degree to get out of tool and die, which didn't start collapsing until 83ish.

1998, I said the stock market was bubbling up, tech especially collapsed in 2000.

2003, I said the housing market was getting over priced.

2010 I began to recognize and understand the world's true global macro financial status.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> My spider senses are ringing extremely loud. I seem to have what is almost a sixth sense on things like this, but, and this is really important BUT, it usually goes off 3-5 years early.
> 
> ...


You might be right about 2013-2015. I will agree that those will be the prime years to watch.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

partdeux said:


> 2010 I began to recognize and understand the world's true global macro financial status.


The levels of magnitude on which everything is connected is STAGGERING!

And also the *speed* at which stocks can be traded, money wired, etc. - - it's a perfect storm.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Yep. When the balloon goes up, I expect to see it on the financial news first, as in KITCO's site, or ZEROHEDGE. I expect there will be a SHORT window until mass communications are taken over by TPTB. When all I see on the TV is some govt spook, then It's time to hunker down at home. 

There MIGHT be a short time when I could do some last minute shopping, but I'm not counting on that. If so, then, get cash from my bank, fill everything on the place with gasoline, stop at the grocery on the way out of town, and maybe the pharmacy. We keep things topped up pretty well, but if the currnency is going South, it will be time to divest myself of whatever cash I have in favor of something real. 

That last-minute shopping is far overrated, IMHO. If there looks to be ANY sort of problem, I beat feet for home. Not worth getting in the way of a mess. We can get along fine with what we have.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

machinist said:


> Yep. When the balloon goes up, I expect to see it on the financial news first, as in KITCO's site, or ZEROHEDGE. I expect there will be a SHORT window until mass communications are taken over by TPTB. When all I see on the TV is some govt spook, then It's time to hunker down at home.
> 
> There MIGHT be a short time when I could do some last minute shopping, but I'm not counting on that. If so, then, get cash from my bank, fill everything on the place with gasoline, stop at the grocery on the way out of town, and maybe the pharmacy. We keep things topped up pretty well, but if the currnency is going South, it will be time to divest myself of whatever cash I have in favor of something real.


I have already starting to convert month end cash on hand to PMs... Leaving less than $500 in my business account at end of month...


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Based on what I've read and watched on the web, I've been a proponent of buying gold, thinking that if the dollar and other fiat currencies collapse then gold would have to have value and maybe great value....but if I knew that for sure, I'd buy a lot more of the stuff before the cost goes way up...I keep scouring the web for info and it seems so many folks much more knowledgeable than I (John Williams, Peter Schiff and many others) are strongly suggesting doing just that...


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

RE: Gold and silver.

Preps first, then, if you have a Jerry D. Young style setup and can't think of ANYTHING else you might need, go for some PM's as a store of wealth for the future. If things get so dark that the currency is worthless, then you will need food, water, shelter, defense, medical, tools, farmland, seeds, etc., long before you need anything like money. Think about it. What do YOU buy with "money"? Why not buy it NOW?

For reference, check the price in gold of food in Weimar Germany.

Then too, consider that a country would probably need gold to back a new fiat currency, once the present one is dead. How d'you 'spect they'll go about geting that gold?

FWIW, I own a little silver, but only as a short-term investment "trade", and will soon sell it in favor of owning real goods.

Here's Jerry's fiction site, for reference: http://www.jerrydyoung.com/st/index.php


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I believe dismissing a possible EMP attack is 9/10 thinking.

pathological narcissists do not care if their 5 million peasants are going to get vaporized by a counter attack, eaten by crows from starvation or simply get gobbled up into the food sucky tube of a wandering hungry alien space ship... all they care about is themselves and if they hate us enough (and many do) then they'll play dice with the whole thing and see what happens. 

You take dictatorships like that in mind, and consider those that either have, or have been, or are currently seeking nuclear technology and it's a scary proposition. Oops, did I forget to mention that post collapse the USSR just flat out "lost" a lot of stuff, and that's why we sank a ton of cash into them to keep their quasi government afloat and secure the real WMD's as best we could.

When we go down, do you think anyone else on the globe will be as generous as we were? I don't see that as being likely at all. Sharks circling for the kill.

9/10 = never be an EMP blast
9/11 = eastern and western seaboards get sizzled by air-bursts
9/decade = nobody knows what really happened or how, only that everything changed, instantly.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Just to clarify my first scenario of an EMP up a bit. When I say "if I don't see any aircraft in the air after two weeks" I meant like military helicopters/fixed wing aircraft (i.e UH-60 Blackhawks, CH-47 Chinooks, C-130's, C-5's, hell even a UH-1 Iroquois) reason for that is because even after 9-11 the only ones allowed to be in the air was military.

As for an invasion force. In all honesty while I recognize that their is losing "fronts". Due to my capabilities as an individual v.s an Armor enemy I would more likely bug out regardless of if I we are "winning" seeing as no cheaper source of labor for the war machine than local workers.

As for the economic collapse, I sure ain't in the wrong job, I am almost certain that civilians will feel the squeeze just as much as military.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Our SHTF plan has been being implemented for the past decade because I do not want to be dependent upon you, anyone or anything to maintain the standard of living we currently have. Because this country has been going to hell in a hand basket for the past several decades, to expect that the lights will be on tomorrow or they our government will operate with the confines of Constitutional Law is a fools errand in IMHO.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Not a damn thing


Love it!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Bravo_12v said:


> Many of us have asked what would trigger you to execute your SHTF plans. So I have come up with this these two ideas.
> 
> Scenario 1: In case of an EMP waiting two weeks, I believe that if after two weeks you have not seen any type of air travel that would be an indication that the event was not local to your location seeing as usually after a disaster aid is sent in to the disaster area.
> 
> ...


Cats and dogs LIVING TOGETHER!


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Foreverautumn said:


> Cats and dogs LIVING TOGETHER!


Akita are predatory dangerous around small animals. Our bitch Akita sleeps with the cat


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

LongRider said:


> Akita are predatory dangerous around small animals. Our bitch Akita sleeps with the cat


Watch a 70 pound mutt get owned by a 14 pound cat.
Watch my friends make him beg for pieces of hotdogs.
See him try to take a piece of the delivery guy for play punching my mom.

Dogs pick their pack and are woe to everyone else.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 24, 2012)

There is absolutely no possibility what so ever of the US being invaded. It simply could not happen. The landmass is too great and the distances too far.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Londoner said:


> There is absolutely no possibility what so ever of the US being invaded. It simply could not happen. The landmass is too great and the distances too far.


Actually, I disagree. It's not impossible. It would be expensive if it were a hostile takeover. It would be messy if it were an inside job. Either are possible.

I dont think we've ever had a globalist government that had so much support of the people before. And this movement has been shaped, crafted and carefully cultivated. The creation of the nanny state, the removal of personal responsibility, usurping the public educational system, the creation of a welcoming welfare entitlement society... these were not accidents, they had to be created. Sheeple not only had to be convinced to believe the lie, but then go forth and become the evangelists of it.

$16 Trillion in debt, and climbing. Why invade? It's such an ugly process. Much easier to simply take down the old flag slowly, put up the new one and hang a sign on the front door that says "under new management" by the time the useful idiots realized what happened it will be far too late for them to change their ways.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I've read quotes by famous people who said that the US would be conquered from the inside. And the leader would be wrapped in the flag, etc.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

One of my triggers got tripped a month ago when the bank we had used since 1978 had the name changed (bought by another bank/consolidated) for the 3rd time in 4 years. We had kept very little in there, but put off changing banks because changing the automatic deposits and payments was such a PITA. 

Did it anyway, and now we are sweating whether our insurance got paid this month, or not. If it fell through the cracks, then we are out of insurance because once you miss a payment you can't get that special deal on the retiree package again. vract:

Whatever, I would change banks on general principles anyway. Our old bank did a number on us when we cashed out a couple 401K's. They kept telling us they "didn't know if the check had cleared or not". Kept that money tied up for a MONTH!! When that account gets closed out, they wil hear about WHY it was closed. And so will everyone I know. 

We opened a personal account recently where we had our business account for years. Much better treatment there, and a higher rated bank. They told me they have been swamped with new business coming from our old bank. YES!!! Couldn't happen to better bunch of knuckleheads. :2thumb:

I recently got a payout from a retirement account, so that money has already been moved, and will soon be invested in other things that are NOT paper promises to give my money back someday. That is, invested in real goods. I've had quite enough of banks to do me for a lifetime.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Scenerio #1`

Israel attacks Iran, gas goes to $15 a gallon. that would shut everything down fast.

#2 Obozos handlers decide he is going to lose the election so they have him shot. That creates utter chaos in the cities and they move in and declare martial law.

.#3 Obozo loses and does the same as above.

#4. Obozo wins and finishes the job of destroying America.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

oldasrocks said:


> Scenerio #1`
> 
> Israel attacks Iran, gas goes to $15 a gallon. that would shut everything down fast.
> 
> ...


thanks for laying it out straight for us!!!


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> scenerio #1`
> 
> israel attacks iran, gas goes to $15 a gallon. That would shut everything down fast.
> 
> ...


exactly!!!


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Londoner said:


> There is absolutely no possibility what so ever of the US being invaded. It simply could not happen. The landmass is too great and the distances too far.


Besides the obvious attacks of December 07, 1941, September 11th, 2001. There were over 9,000 bombing attempts of the US mainland during WWII by the Japanese. Over 1,000 made it to the mainland dropping bombs on their intended targets. With today's guerrilla warfare and terrorist tactics the risk is even greater. No it is highly unlikely that there will be formal civil war formations of soldiers marching forty abreast to fight opposing forces on designated battle fields. Attacks on American soil against our population and military are increasingly likely. Especially considering that there are those in every segment of our society from ranking military officers to security personal of nuclear facilities, lawyers, judges, accountants who are devote believers of a cult whose most sacred scripture, written by a man bent on world domination, demands as a direct order from God to exterminate all infidels. There are cities, in fact entire nations where everything comes to a dead stop as everyone simultaneously kneels downs and prays for the will of God. The Death Of All Infidels. Once you have seen that, the fanatic devotion, unwavering resolve and seething rage at the infidels corruption of Gods will. You will have no doubt that an armed invasion of the US is not only possible but likely. They declared war on the US in 1801 and have never surrendered or withdrawn. A steady flow of enemy soldiers have been infiltrating the US for decades they are all around us.

So to believe that an armed invasion of the US is not possible is to completely ignore history and world events.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Bravo Long Rider, I was beginning to think that I was the only one paying attention to history. I can honestly see an attack on American soil happening in the future. As many people would like to think that our government is all powerful, I can say this with certainty that it is not. Look at 9-11, Fort Hood shooting in '09, all the attacks that have happened on American soil and seem to not be going away. While it might not be a "standing army" that invades the US, asymmetrical warfare is alive on our homeland. Just look at the news you have nut jobs who are fanatical on all sides of the spectrum, most people don't realize that one of these guys could easily hit any place. People need to wake up and realize that the threat is here just as much as it is on foreign soil far from here. While this high stakes game of chess is being played most people only look to Iraq but lets take a roll call of the "teams"; Iran vs. Israel, (Iran, Syria, China, and Russia), vs. N.A.T.O countries, China vs. Japan, Turkey vs. Syria, US vs. Muslim Terrorist the world over, North Korea vs. South Korea, Taiwan vs. China, the African Union vs. the Muslim threat. I could go on, but at this point I think that it is all too clear that we are on the brink of World War III. All we are doing now is choosing who will be the Allies and who will be the "Axis" powers. Yes ladies and gentlemen rest assured Shit has Hit The Fan, it just hasn't sank in yet. Cheers, gents after all I will sip my whiskey, because no one ever solved anything drinking wine.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Bravo_12v said:


> Bravo Long Rider, I was beginning to think that I was the only one paying attention to history. I can honestly see an attack on American soil happening in the future. As many people would like to think that our government is all powerful, I can say this with certainty that it is not. Look at 9-11, Fort Hood shooting in '09, all the attacks that have happened on American soil and seem to not be going away. While it might not be a "standing army" that invades the US, asymmetrical warfare is alive on our homeland. Just look at the news you have nut jobs who are fanatical on all sides of the spectrum, most people don't realize that one of these guys could easily hit any place. People need to wake up and realize that the threat is here just as much as it is on foreign soil far from here. While this high stakes game of chess is being played most people only look to Iraq but lets take a roll call of the "teams"; Iran vs. Israel, (Iran, Syria, China, and Russia), vs. N.A.T.O countries, China vs. Japan, Turkey vs. Syria, US vs. Muslim Terrorist the world over, North Korea vs. South Korea, Taiwan vs. China, the African Union vs. the Muslim threat. I could go on, but at this point I think that it is all too clear that we are on the brink of World War III. All we are doing now is choosing who will be the Allies and who will be the "Axis" powers. Yes ladies and gentlemen rest assured Shit has Hit The Fan, it just hasn't sank in yet. Cheers, gents after all I will sip my whiskey, because no one ever solved anything drinking wine.


You are being distracted from the real attacks on the US and our way of life. The triggers have already been pulled. All the serious attacks have come from within. The enemy is the elected politicians in office and employees in greater and greater authority in the federal government, and the school teacher that has control of your kids brain for 8 hours a day.

Like death from a thousands cuts they are changing laws and regulations that will transform the US into a third world country. Like the frog in the slowly heated water we will lay in the water till we are all dead to what's going on. In other words, we are the Sheeple and Zombies at their service.

Since the few people that can think for them self's are few and far between, we are of no threat to their cause. Don't underestimate your enemy, they are very smart and dedicated to destroying the greatest country in the history of the world.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder why Obama did not go with the pipeline from the Alberta tar sands and why our Canadian Govt would sell Oversea's ??? New World Order happening? 
Untill we break our dependancy on OIL we are at the mercy of Muslim run countries.... 
All it would take is another 9/11 scenario where all oil refineries are taken out or at least the big players,,,, GAs would then hit $100 or more a gallon shutting down our whole infra structure. Truckers will want to make it home especially if they have food why deliver 2000 miles away when I may not get home, take the trailer n feed my family and neighbours .....


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Because*



roadrash said:


> I wonder why Obama did not go with the pipeline from the Alberta tar sands and why our Canadian Govt would sell Oversea's ??? New World Order happening?
> Untill we break our dependancy on OIL we are at the mercy of Muslim run countries....
> All it would take is another 9/11 scenario where all oil refineries are taken out or at least the big players,,,, GAs would then hit $100 or more a gallon shutting down our whole infra structure. Truckers will want to make it home especially if they have food why deliver 2000 miles away when I may not get home, take the trailer n feed my family and neighbours .....


Because George Soros owns the largest fleet of oil tankers in the world.

He also owns the Serria Club and the Democrat party.

If we pipe it down from Canadia, his pocket book gets hurt.

You can always follow the money.


----------

